# compatibilty:shimano & sram



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

just upgraded some parts & Im gettin a lil grinding (like shifting noise),I put 10 spd. DA shifters & 10 spd. Sram cass. &10 spd. ultegra chain&crankset ,Im using an Ultegra 9 speed rear derailleurrolleyes: ) ,tried adjusting but no luck ,is it the derailleur or should I try another chain ??


----------



## BLACKSHEEP54 (May 7, 2007)

Im not an expert on the drive train but im willing to bet the 9spd RD isnt compatible with the 10spd cassette and chain. The sram cassette has no compatibility issues with shimano shifters and such.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

according to the chart I just found it is compatible,I think its the chain , need 1 narrower, Ultegra is slightly wider than the Srams 5.95 mm


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Derailleurs, both front and rear, are compatible with 9 and 10 speed. It's only chains, cassettes, and brifters that aren't.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

it appears the Ultegra chain needs a lil bit more room to stop from rubbing the adjoining cogs which causes the noise& vibration in other gears , the Ultegra is 6.1 & the Sram chain is 5.95 ,the Sram cassette has a few teeth with an outward twist ,all within a hair ,my shimano cassette teeth are straighter,gonna try a Sram chain


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd spend a bit more and get the shimano cassette, so you can keep the shimano chain. I am now running a sram 1090 chain, and I believe that shimano chains are the absolute best available. I had my ultegra/dura-ace setup so perfect, it was rediculous. 
I had to go screw it all up as I got chorus 10 brifters, derailleurs. Shimano chains and cassettes are the best.
If you do purchase a sram chain, just immediately purchase additional quick link doohickie watchamacallit chumpies.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

jhamlin38 said:


> I'd spend a bit more and get the shimano cassette, so you can keep the shimano chain. I am now running a sram 1090 chain, and I believe that shimano chains are the absolute best available. I had my ultegra/dura-ace setup so perfect, it was rediculous.
> I had to go screw it all up as I got chorus 10 brifters, derailleurs. Shimano chains and cassettes are the best.
> If you do purchase a sram chain, just immediately purchase additional quick link doohickie watchamacallit chumpies.


took the Shimano cassette off my Merckx& put it on my Gios its way better ,looks like Ill take your advice & getta Shimano cassette,seems this new cutaway10 spd. Sram cassette doesnt work as good as the uncut Sram 9 speed cassette I have on my other steel Merckx, that setup works perfect,so any1 reading this the Ultegra chain & Sram 10 spd, cassette doesnt work here,


----------

